# دورة فيديو في تحليل البيانات ببرنامج Arc GIS



## د جمعة داود (23 مايو 2014)

بفضل الله تعالي قمت بعمل دورة تدريبية بالفيديو عن تحليل البيانات في برنامج Arc GIS مكونة من 11 درس (كل محاضرة حوالي ساعة) علي اليوتيوب كالتالي:

الدرس 1: التحليل الاحصائي
â€«طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ط§طھ 1 طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ط*طµط§ط¦ظٹâ€¬â€ژ - YouTube

الدرس 2: الجزء الأول من التحليل الهندسي
â€«طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ط§طھ 2 طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ظٹ ط£â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

الدرس 3: الجزء الثاني من التحليل الهندسي
â€«طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ط§طھ 3 طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ظٹ ط¨â€¬â€ژ - YouTube 

الدرس 4: الجزء الأول من التحليل المكاني
â€«طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ط§طھ 4 طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ظٹ ط£â€¬â€ژ - YouTube 

الدرس 5: الجزء الثاني من التحليل المكاني
â€«طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ط§طھ 5 طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ظٹ ط¨â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

الدرس 6: تحليل التراكب
â€«طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ط§طھ 6 طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ظƒط¨â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

الدرس 7: تحليل الاقتراب
â€«طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ط§طھ 7 طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط§ظ‚طھط±ط§ط¨â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

الدرس 8: انشاء السطوح
â€«طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ط§طھ 8 ط§ظ†ط´ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط³ط·ظˆط*â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

الدرس 9: التحليل الطبوغرافي
â€«طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ط§طھ 9 طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ط·ط¨ظˆط؛ط±ط§ظپظٹâ€¬â€ژ - YouTube

الدرس 10: التحليل الهيدرولوجي
â€«طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ط§طھ 10 طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ظ‡ظٹط¯ط±ظˆظ„ظˆط¬ظٹâ€¬â€ژ - YouTube

الدرس 11: الملائمة المكانية
â€«طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ط§طھ 11 ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ط§ط¦ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ظٹط©â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

ولا تنسونا من دعائكم سرا


----------



## mohanned.jk (1 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك اخي​


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (1 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير، وجعل كل هذه الاعمال في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله.


----------



## لهون لهونى (24 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله با الف حسنة يا دكتؤر العزيز


----------



## عبدالباسط المكرسي (4 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله الف الف خير وغفر الله لوالديك ولك ولنا ولوالدينا


----------



## عبدالباسط المكرسي (8 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله الف الف خير يادكتور وكل القائمين ---------- لنا طلب واحد فقط --- عندما تاتينا رفوعات مساحيه لقريه كامله لاكثر من 2000 منزل هناك تقييم للمباني والاراضي -- ( سكني -تجاري -- شعبي - مسلح--- دور دورين --بيانات عده ) كيف لي ان ادخل بيانات باقصى سرعه بدلا من الادخال اليدوي في الاتربيوت ---1-- تم استيراد الاتوكاد الى الارك وعمل الشيب فايل وتم النجاح بقى ادخال البيانات في الجدول 
علما انه تم ادخال البيانات في جداول اكسل من قبل فريق العمل -- وبعض البيانات في الاتوكاد بطبقاتها.


----------



## قصي حمودي (17 أغسطس 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا دكتور


----------



## karm jed (24 سبتمبر 2022)

الله يجزيك كل خير مهندس


----------

